# Euro 2012



## thingymajig (22 Jun 2012)

Hmmm! after watching the Germans..who i rate well above the Italians.but not as good as 
xavi and iniesta and co.
Im English through and through.Do we really have any chance


----------



## Alastair (22 Jun 2012)

Ermmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ha ha I really don't think unless luck plays its part 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Rosa (22 Jun 2012)

Sorry, there's another country in the semi finais that also likes tão play with England 

Pedro.


----------



## Ady34 (23 Jun 2012)

We all put the lottery on!


----------



## Tom (23 Jun 2012)

Spain & Germany final. Spain to win  We might make the semis, but won't beat Germany.


----------



## Westyggx (23 Jun 2012)

Germany to win! I have Gomez as top goal scorer and Germany as over all winners. Could bag me £100!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (23 Jun 2012)

Germany will get one of their players sent off for a nasty foul and with only ten men England beat them 2-1   
If they get that far...


----------



## adamhawk (23 Jun 2012)

Well still time for France to sneak in yet, I support England of course, but don't rate or expect them to win!


----------



## adamhawk (23 Jun 2012)

Well still time for France to sneak in yet, I support England of course, but don't rate or expect them to win!


----------



## Westyggx (28 Jun 2012)

Well.. that was a shock there goes my sweepstake


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Jun 2012)

one of the best games in the tournament. I had to do a lol a the cocky Germans.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Jun 2012)

I was hoping someone snapped pirlos leg. Saying england were turd.


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Jun 2012)

we were...


----------



## Ady34 (28 Jun 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> I was hoping someone snapped pirlos leg. Saying england were turd.


.....





			
				ianho said:
			
		

> we were...


  Turd pretty much sums up our performance against Italy.


----------



## sr20det (28 Jun 2012)

%(%$%%$&&%$%@@&**%%%,Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, had Balotelli in my fantasy, bloody subbed him off.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Jun 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Whitey89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yeah, thats the exact point I was making. 'we didn't need telling.'

They were hardly world class though..


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Jun 2012)

Couldn't be happier seeing Pirlos face on sunday night after final. 

When they get spanked 3-0


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Jun 2012)

10+ Red sakura/ Fire reds say spain win by 2 clear goals in normal time, if anyone is up for betting against me


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (1 Jul 2012)

Anyone want to gamble


----------



## BigTom (1 Jul 2012)

Hah, I'll take those odds Nath. Only got plants to wager though...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (1 Jul 2012)

BigTom said:
			
		

> Hah, I'll take those odds Nath. Only got plants to wager though...



What you got


----------



## BigTom (1 Jul 2012)

Erm, mini, needle and trident java fern... Hygrophila pinnitifada, some floaters, various hydrocotyles, couple of nice largish green/red swords. I'm sure I could find something interesting.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (1 Jul 2012)

Okay, I havent really got anywhere for plants ha! Should we say 5 sakuras vs a plant selection ?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (1 Jul 2012)

Cry me a river Pirlo. England not worthy opponents? We could have put up a much better front against spain.


----------



## Westyggx (1 Jul 2012)

Not happy! Need Gomez to win the golden boot! Not Torres!!


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Jul 2012)

Spain finally decided to play, they had been pretty average till now and were lucky to get past Portugal! Funny football a team that starts games with 2 defenders and 8 mid fielders wins the cup!!!


----------



## sr20det (2 Jul 2012)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Spain finally decided to play, they had been pretty average till now and were lucky to get past Portugal! Funny football a team that starts games with 2 defenders and 8 mid fielders wins the cup!!!



Tekkers I say, potentially playing with 6 strikers, well seeing that the midfield of spain are or can be prolific in scoring, why not flud the midfield and encourage possession.

I couldnt beleive he left Llorente ont he bench the whole tournament, such an amazing striker, especially over Torres, but I think he went for players who played together, opting for barca players and Real over players in other teams.  Mind Alba is now a barca player.

Good to see to Chelsea boys get goals in a final, and a Man City lad, some light for the EPL.

Cant wait for the league to start now.  Being a gooner, and some additions to the team, before the transfer window has even opened.


----------

